# upin number



## AKA whoknows (Apr 12, 2011)

What form is just to get an medicare number individual for provider . Is it  855a or 855i


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 13, 2011)

CMS discontinued assigning UPINs as of June 29, 2007. It has been replaced with the NPI number.

"The NPI will replace all legacy provider identifiers that are used in HIPAA standard transactions, *including the UPIN*, to identify health care providers."

http://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM5584.pdf


----------

